# NGD EBMM silhouette special



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Got a nice price used at Long & Mcquade. It came with the original pearloid pickguard and bridge pickup (Dimarzio) the Seymour Duncan is a PAF hybrid trembucker, which sounds great but is just a touch too loud compared to the single coils. I still need to clean it up and set it up for 11s, but it feels great as is and sounds phenomenal. It's my first NGD in a while, I'm pretty happy.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Congratulations on a great guitar. A good friend of mine and wonderful guitarist endorses that one precisely, in this video he talks a bit about how he fell in love with it:


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm assuming that you were recently in Sudbury?
I just traded that in last week. 8)

That used to be Daves at one time.

Congrats!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, I live in Espanola! Small world.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You said that they had the pearloid pickguard Matt?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, it was in the pocket of the bag


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Weird, I didn't see it when I brought it in and looked high and low here.
I usually keep these things together, so I don't have to scour the house.

I'm glad it's all together and that you're enjoying the guitar, it is a good one!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats, those SS play very well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cool--enjoy!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great guitar, congratulations!
How is the neck profile on Silhouette? Fat/thick or thin?

RockOn!

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The neck is what sold me. It's a medium C. It's a gorgeous flamey maple too. I'll get better pictures up tonight. I tried a JP model they also had and didn't bond with that neck becausr it was too skinny.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

mrmatt1972 said:


> The neck is what sold me. It's a medium C. It's a gorgeous flamey maple too. I'll get better pictures up tonight. I tried a JP model they also had and didn't bond with that neck becausr it was too skinny.


thank you so much for the answer.
Is there Music Man model with chunkier neck?
I remember checking couple of different models a year ago, and all necks felt really nice, and felt exactly like you said - medium C. Don't remember the models I tried though


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I'm assuming that you were recently in Sudbury?
> I just traded that in last week. 8)
> 
> That used to be Daves at one time.
> ...


I was wondering  That is a really nice guitar.

I don't remember the SD being in there when I sold it to Jock.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats!

This guitar is certainly doing more travelling than I am!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

davetcan said:


> I was wondering  That is a really nice guitar.
> 
> I don't remember the SD being in there when I sold it to Jock.


I put that in there, the original was in the gig bag.
The neck on that guitar was great, full of birds eye.

I brought in the JP6 too.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Matt, if the original is still in the bag drop it in the guitar. I really liked it and thought it balanced very well with the neck and middle.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I put that in there, the original was in the gig bag.
> The neck on that guitar was great, full of birds eye.
> 
> I brought in the JP6 too.


I think the JP6 is already gone too. I didn't see it on Tues night when I picked this one up. (and I looked, the paint job was amazing)


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

davetcan said:


> Matt, if the original is still in the bag drop it in the guitar. I really liked it and thought it balanced very well with the neck and middle.


I'm going to, maybe even tonight.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I told them that they wouldn't last long.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> I think the JP6 is already gone too. I didn't see it on Tues night when I picked this one up. (and I looked, the paint job was amazing)


It was a beauty and a stunning paint job, just didn't quite suit my cheesy blues playing


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

davetcan said:


> It was a beauty and a stunning paint job, just didn't quite suit my cheesy blues playing


It was a really nice guitar, but I agree with Matt, the neck was a bit thin for my tastes too.
I found that three way switch to also get in my way.

I did gig with it for a summer.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Wiring issues...

Tried to swap to original guard and found the Seymour didn't fit the hole. In the process I saw the silent circuit has been disabled. Then the neck pups wire came off the switch and I have no idea which lug it came off. Can't find a wiring diagram either. Help?!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Try this. If this doesn't look correct contact EBMM with the guitar serial number and they'll send you the schematic.

[email protected]


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you Dave. I got it put back together and purring like a kitten. Just lost 2 hours...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Thank you Dave. I got it put back together and purring like a kitten. Just lost 2 hours...


No problem. How do you like that stock humbucker?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm waiting to order a new switch before I put the humbucker back in. I didn't reattach the silent circuit to the battery either. 

Tonight's mission was getting the setup perfect and adjusting the pickup height. It's dialed in now. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

With the honeymoon period over, I'd just like to state for the record that I love this guitar more than ever. I've never had a guitar that has inspired me as much and made me a better player like this one has.

That is all


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mrmatt1972 said:


> With the honeymoon period over, I'd just like to state for the record that I love this guitar more than ever. I've never had a guitar that has inspired me as much and made me a better player like this one has.
> 
> That is all


Are you sure it's not the new hat?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> With the honeymoon period over, I'd just like to state for the record that I love this guitar more than ever. I've never had a guitar that has inspired me as much and made me a better player like this one has.
> 
> That is all



Isn't it amazing how this works?? It's a great testament to talented builders. Ebmm rally do it right. I've owned two al lee models. Amazing guitars. I'd like to find an axis sport p-90 one day. 

Still kicking myself for passing on one at mojo music for $699??!!!!! Seriously. What a deal.


----------

